# Hello from New York City



## bottha (May 12, 2006)

Hi,
My name is Harold. I'm a C++ developer and musician living and performing in NYC. I've recently joined forces with a friend to produce scores for tv, film, etc. I joined the group in the hope of learning from the members. I'm currently setting up the studio - our initial budget is $30k - and I'd love to get advice from you all. We're pc-based and much of the software is in place. Both my partner and I studied composition and both of us perform in the same group: www.patrickzimmerli.com/emergence
We have just got our first 2 gigs - a pair of short films - and we're ready to get started.
I'd love to get some opinions and info about the Vienna Symphonic Cube - what is a typical hardware setup for it? And recommendations for a better soundcard (I'm thinking of the RME Multiface 2 because I also have a laptop I could use it with). And monitors (the Mackie 624s).
Anyway, looking forward to learning from you all.
Thanks.
-Harold


----------



## Daryl (May 12, 2006)

Welcome. There are a few VSL users who haunt this board, but you'll be likely to get more varied information on the VSL forum.

D


----------

